# Schnellster Weg zum Tier 10 Panzer ?



## Parabellum08 (13. Oktober 2016)

Hiho !
Hat schon mal jemand einen schnell Grind zum Tier 10 Panzer gemacht ?

Laut Tech Tree bietet sich die e50m , die e5 oder patton Line an um möglichst an XP zu sparen .
Da man aber auch Silber farmen muss um das Geld für die höheren Stufen zu haben , muss man wohl sowieso im unteren Bereich etwas verbleiben .
Da nächsten Monat die Batchat linie Oben an der Spitze ist , könnte man da auch Silber sparen

Tipps + Anregungen sind willkommen .


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Oktober 2016)

Wie viele Gefechte hast du überhaupt insgesamt?


----------



## Parabellum08 (13. Oktober 2016)

Was tut das zur Sache?


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Oktober 2016)

Wen jemand z.b nur 1000 spiele hat ist das zu früh für T10 da die Erfahrung fehlt.


----------



## Parabellum08 (13. Oktober 2016)

Wer hätte das gedacht ?  
Ich besitze 103 Panzer davon 7 auf Stufe 10 und habe knappe 28000 Gefechte .
Es geht mir hier um einen Schnellgrindversuch auf einem 2. Acc. .
Ich habe mir darüber schon selbst Gedanken gemacht , wie man ja im Anfangspost sieht ,und wollte hier Feedback einholen ob ich nicht irgendwas übersehen habe .

Übrigens : Mache sind auch mit 50k Gefechte nicht in der Lage Tier 10 zu fahren .
Sieht man oft genug .


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

Parabellum08 schrieb:


> Übrigens : Mache sind auch mit 50k Gefechte nicht in der Lage Tier 10 zu fahren .
> Sieht man oft genug .


Hast Du schon mal in einem echten Panzer gesessen?


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Oktober 2016)

> Ich besitze 103 Panzer davon 7 auf Stufe 10 und habe knappe 28000 Gefechte .



Duck und Lauf weg. 


Auf dem Testserver kann man die Fahrzeuge testen welche line die beste für einen ist, fals du das noch nicht probiert hast.


----------



## O815Gamer (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe beim T95E2-Acc die IS7 Linie gewählt. Waren dann ca. 800 Gefechte, allerdings unter Echtgeldeinsatz (zB für Premium)

IS7 Linie habe ich gewählt, weil die Reihe recht einfach ist. Üble Stockgrinds hat die Reihe ebenfalls kaum. Alles bis Tier 6 is eh Kinderkram. Für den IS kann man sich bereits eine 175mm-Pen-Gun auf dem KV-85 erspielen. IS3 kann man auch zur Not Stock im Bollwerk grinden. 175 bzw 217 Pen reichen da meistens. Die BL-9 (IS3-Topgun) ist auch direkt auf dem 9er verfügbar und reicht auch in T X Gefechten noch ganz gut. Die ausgebauten Panzer machen dann alle Spaß. 

Hat man einen Clan der gute Creditbuffs raus hauen kann und dich mitm 2nd Acc aufnimmt kann man auch gut Credits mit einem 6er Prem im Bollwerk farmen. 

Zu den Reihen zu E50M und Patton: Stock Panther II, E50, (Pershing) und Patton sind mMn totaler Crap und machen den Grind, eventuell noch ohne Premium, zur ellenlangen Qual.
Die Reihe zum E5 geht einigermaßen, wobei der Stock M103 auch nur mit 198 Pen daher kommt. Die Gun vom T29 ist zwar gut, aber dauernd gegen 9er und 10er? Nein Danke 


Ansonsten schau dir den an: gRuMM3ler - WoT-Life.com - World of Tanks Statistics
Grumm3ls 2nd Acc auf dem er unter anderem den Grind zum E-50M gemacht hat. Auf Tier 1 bis 9 der Reihe hat er 785 Gefechte. Credits hat er glaube aber nebenbei auch noch erspielt.
Für die Reihe zum TVP waren es 639 Gefechte. Keine Ahnung wieviele Gefechte in Premiumpanzern nebenbei, um Credits zu erspielen oder wieviel Gold um FreeXP umzuwandeln

Natürlich ist die Schnelligkeit des Fortschreitens auch vom spielerischen Können und den Umständen abhängig, manche schaffen einen 10er in 700 Gefechten, andere haben nach >2000 noch keinen. 
Gute Spieler in aktiven Clans können vor allem den T6 und T8 easy nebenbei im Bollwerk grinden. Auch wenn sie selbst nicht immer viel reißen sorgt die hohe Winrate und die schnelle Abfolge von Games doch für viele XP in wenig Zeit. 
Bei schlechteren Spielern klappt das nicht mehr so ganz, da wird die Winrate im Random eventuell höher sein.

Bevor du aber nen 2nd Acc für den T95E2 machst solltest du dir überlegen ob es die Kiste wert ist. Meiner Meinung nach nämlich nicht, würde das auch nicht wieder machen, wobei ich den Acc aktuell weiter nutze und Arty grinde. 
Wenn du den Acc danach weiter nutzen willst mach es. Willst du ihn danach einfach liegen lassen? Dann überleg es dir gut


----------



## Parabellum08 (14. Oktober 2016)

@O815Gamer
Ja du hast es erraten . Es geht um den T95E2 . Natürlich erwarte ich keinen Superpanzer , aber ich brauch einen Amerikanischen Med Crew Trainer . Hab zwar noch genug Gold für den Suppenpershing , will es aber nicht dafür ausgeben und Euros sieht WG sowieso nicht mehr von mir , da mich WGs Innovationen seit ca 8 Monaten voll ankotzen .


Da ich nicht so gut wie Grummel bin , rechne ich mit ca 1500 Gefechten plus minus .
Das sind für mich ca 1 1/2 Monate .
Verkürzungen mit Geld sind ausgeschlossen , macht aber nichts , da ich die Zeit habe .
E50m , Is7 ,T110e5 hab ich selber , kenne also die Linien und weiss was du meinst .

Den Tipp mit dem Patton werde ich beherzigen ( bin selbst erst beim m4 ) .

An der T110e5 reihe stört mich einzig der Wechsel von 2 Richtschützen zu 2 Ladeschützen , sonst wäre sie erste Wahl .

Den Acc hab ich schon seit 2 Jahren mit 0 Gefechten . Hatte da mal nen Einladungscode aktiviert . Werd ihn auch danach wohl nicht mehr nutzen .

Ich denke ich werd die Bat Chat Line nehmen , komme mit den Scouts gut zurecht , da fahr ich dann im blauen Bereich (hehe) und spar im nächsten Monat Geld beim Panzerkauf .


----------



## O815Gamer (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob es möglich ist einen zwei Jahre alten Acc zu nutzen. Du musst den ja irgendwie über die wot-Webseite einladen, sodass er den Rekrutenstatus hat. 

Es gab früher auch mal die Möglichkeit inaktive Accounts durch dieses Modell zu reaktivieren. Dann musste der Acc aber keinen 10er kaufen, sondern 1 Million XP erspielen. Ob diese Möglichkeit noch besteht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Parabellum08 (14. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den wichtigen Hinweis . Du hast absolut recht . Da hätte ich mir fast ins Knie geschossen .
Ich muss natürlich einen neuen Acc erstellen .
Dann werd ich mal sehen , ob ich nicht in irgendeiner alten Zeitschrift noch einen Einladungscode finde .


----------



## O815Gamer (27. Oktober 2016)

Wie gehts mit dem Vorhaben voran?


----------



## Parabellum08 (27. Oktober 2016)

Zur Zeit leider nichts , da ich jetzt nach dem T-44/100 Grind dermaßen angefressen bin , so dass ich keine 3 Gefechte mehr hintereinander schaffe ohne entnervt aus dem Spiel zu gehen . Von den Artys mal abgesehen , die es seit 2 Wochen auf mich abgesehen haben und mich mindestens 1mal am Tag oneshooten ( Ich spiel selber Arty und weiss dass das Glücksache ist ) , geht mir die Zielkreisverteilung am allermeisten auf den Sack . Ich hab das ja schon auf dem Sandboxserver gemerkt und so langsam scheint WG das ja eingebaut zu haben . 
Ich muss erstmal wieder Lust auf das Spiel bekommen .


----------



## Parabellum08 (26. Dezember 2016)

Gestern losgelegt .
Hab die Schweden-TDs angefangen . die zwar ca. 760000XP brauchen , aber durch die Festagsops spare ich Credits+bekomme noch ne vernünftige Frauschaft dazu .
Mein alter Invitecode war natürlich abgelaufen , hab im Netz aber noch einen gefunden .
Gab 7 Tage Prem+den T-127 mit 100% Crew . Durch die Festagsops gabs noch 1 Premtag dazu + die Einführungsaufträge noch mal 8 Tage dazu so dass ich nun auf 16 Tage Premacc. komme .
Heut Nacht noch bis Tierstufe 4 gekommen und die ersten Dekokisten eingefahren


----------



## Parabellum08 (27. Dezember 2016)

IKV103 erspielt + gekauft für 0 Credits .
Deokostufe 6 erreicht . Alle Rekrutenaufgaben erledigt . Stug4 Jagtpz. Missionen auf Stufe 9 abgeschlossen und somit 772000 Credits auf dem Konto .


----------



## Parabellum08 (28. Dezember 2016)

IKV103 ist der grösste Mist . Bewegte Ziele trifft man grundsätzlich nicht . Die tolle Heat Mun. kommt mit 120 Pen nirgends durch , da sie meistens die Kette ohne Schaden zieht , und das sogar auf Marder 2 und andere Tier 3 Tanks . Da ist es dann auch kein Wunder , dass man mit 600 Schaden Grüne+mit 800 Blaue Win 8 einfährt . Der IKV103 ist kein Sniper , aber im Nahkampf auch nicht zu gebrauchen . Kein Wunder das WG diese Müllpanzer verschenkt .

Da hab ich mir einen Üblen frust Grind eingefangen .

Na Ja , Augen zu und durch .


----------



## Parabellum08 (29. Dezember 2016)

Heut die richtige Seuche .

67 Gefechte 26 gewonnen (von 182 insgesamt) . Oft Lowtier und typisches WG MM . Stadtkarten und die eigenen Heavys deutlich in der Unterzahl , bzw. nicht vorhanden .

Kann man machen nix .
Immerhin 650000 Silber gemacht (1,49 Millionen insgesamt auf Konto) und 1Pünktchen vor Dekostufe 8 .

IKV 65 II auch erspielt und schon 15 Battles gemacht . Will/kann noch nichts zu der Möhre sagen . Das MM + andauernde verlieren trübt doch das Urteilsvermögen etwas .


----------



## Parabellum08 (30. Dezember 2016)

Das Oberkommando des Heeres gibt bekannt :
41 Gefechte , 21 Siege . Mehr war heut nicht drin .
Dekostufe 8 erreicht .

2 Clankameraden rekrutiert für die Stug4 Jagtpz. Zug-Missionen , nach drei Gefechten erledigt .
Wieder ordentlich Silber einkassiert . Fehlt nur noch die Letzte , aber die ist mit dem Tank nicht zu schaffen (für mich jedenfalls) .

Alle anderen sind  "Ausgezeichnet erfüllt " .

 Die Persöhnlichen Reserven , die in den Dekokisten sind , werden natürlich auch intensiv verbraucht .


----------



## Parabellum08 (31. Dezember 2016)

Noch ein Tagesbericht .

37 Gefechte/24 Siege . Total 263 
WG meinte es heute gut mit meinem RNG .
500000 Silber / insgesamt 2,8Mio verdient und Dekostufe 9 erreicht .

8000 Exp fehlen noch zum IKV 90B . Hätte es über free XP erforschen können aber die spar ich mir aber lieber auf .
Die Besatzung des IKV 65II hat mittlerweile 71 % Tarnung drauf  .

Wenn das weiter so gut mit dem Silber läuft , kann ich auch mal darüber nachdenken , ein Bino+und Ansetzter zu kaufen . 

Wobei man immer im Hinterkopf behalten muss , dass verlorene 8/9er Gefechte ohne Prem.Acc. richtig ins Geld gehen können .

Bis jetzt hatten die Tanks nur ne Lüftung und das gewonnene Tarnnetz drauf .


----------



## Parabellum08 (1. Januar 2017)

Kurzer Abschlussbericht zum 6er Schweden . 
Er hat zwar 10 Grad Gun depressioion , aber durch seine Kastenform und unten liegende Kanone sind 2/3 des Panzers immer offen , so dass es dir immer ein Modul oder Besatzungsmitglied raushaut .

Aus meiner Sicht ein eher unterdurschnittlicher Td .


----------



## Parabellum08 (3. Januar 2017)

Hab jetzt 331 Gefechte und 56 davon auf dem IKV 90B . 
Top Kanone schon drauf und die Mädels eingesetzt .
Funkgerät und Motor-Erforschung spar ich mir . 
Dafür hab ich mir nun ein Scherenfernror gegönnt
Die Wendegeschwindigkeit ist sehr schlecht , daher hat der Fahrer als 2. Skill Meister am Bremshebel bekommen .
Aus diesem Grund ist der 7erTank nur als reiner Sniper TD zu gebrauchen , ähnlich der Grille 15 Linie bis Stufe 8 , wobei die wenigstens noch eine bessere Sichtweite haben .
Noch 90000XP dann bin ich den Panzer auch los . Angeblich soll der 8er richtig gut sein .


----------



## Parabellum08 (4. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte ja der 6er wär schon schlecht , aber der 7er ist richtig übel .
Das ist ein reiner Stand-Sniper . Will man mal in den bewegten Nahkampf , reisst es das Fadenkreuz soweit auf , das man einen Heavy aus 10 Metern nicht trifft . Leider sind die tollen Schlauchkarten für reine Sniper nicht geeignet . Damit wars mal wieder ein voller Griff ins Klo mit dem Ding .
Zum Vergleich : Mit dem 6er hab ich in 99 Gefechten einen Durchschnittsschaden von 717 /68,25% Trefferquote .


                                 Mit dem 7er hab ich in 119 Gefechten einen Durchschnitsschaden von 795 /67,81% Trefferquote .

Wenn die Schweden TDs wenigsten spass machen würden , tun sie aber nicht . Bis jetzt ein wirklich schlechter Baum .
Mit dem 7er hatte ich bis jetzt 1 schönes Gefecht in 119 Spielen .
Das war in Malinowka und keine Scouts . Da bin ich einfach in den Scoutbusch gefahren , hab 3800 Damage gespottet und zum Schluss noch 5 Hits gelandet . Das ist einfach zu wenig . 
Mein Fazit  bis jetzt : Hände weg von den Schweden-TDs bis Stufe 7 einschliesslich .


----------



## DarkMo (5. Januar 2017)

Als Gegner find ich die jetzt auch nich soo extrem. Butterweich und gefühlt irgendwie wenig HP. Die Guns scheinen aber gefährlich zu sein. Also viel Dmg und genau. Hmm, wollt die eigentlich auch mal irgendwann zocken ^^


----------



## Parabellum08 (6. Januar 2017)

Nach knapp 200 Gefechten auf dem 7er Schweden endlich den 8er UDES 03 erforscht+gekauft .
Die letzte Session wurde noch mal richtig übel , da ich in 27 Battles zwar 18 gewann aber mit einer Trefferquote von 58% und den Abprallern fast keinen Schaden raushauen konnte .
Dementsprechend gurkte ich immer mit 400 - 500 XP Schnitt rum .
So stelle ich mir die Hölle vor = reine Sisyphusarbeit .
 2 Gefechte auf dem 8er gemacht .

Einmal Paris als Top Tier , wo ich doch glatt 3 Schüsse rausbekam . 1 Treffer ,1 Abpraller , 1 Fehlschuss .
Gottseidank noch durchcappen können .

Zweites Gefecht Küste = Welpenschutz vorbei .
10er Gefecht als Stockpanzer-Lowtier und natürlich alle Grünen,Blauen, Lilanen auf der anderen Seite .
Versucht mich auf die Halbinsel zu stellen und nicht bedacht das der 8er im Reisemodus auch sehr fix ist .
Resultat = Rückwärts die Böschung runtergefahren + versenkt .

Das mit dem Reise+Zielmodus muss man auch erstmal verinnerlichen .


----------



## Parabellum08 (7. Januar 2017)

So 50 Gefechte auf dem 8er und muss leider sagen : Er reiht sich nahtlos in den Vorgängermüll ein .

Ist man im Zielmodus und wird aufgedeckt , hat man Ratz Fatz mindestens 2 Schellen bevor man im Reisemodus ist und abhauen kann.
Im Reisemodus ist es fast unmöglich irgendwas zu treffen .

Im Ziehlmodus hat man dagegen ein so kleinen Zielkreis , dass es sogar mal wieder möglich ist die Weakspots der Gegner zu treffen und zu durchschlagen .
Eine IS3 oder T10 sind auch mit der Stock Gun /210 Durchschlag ohne Probleme zu bekämpfen .
Natürlich unter der Vorraussetzung ,dass man nicht aufgeht . 

Ein weitere Vorteil ist es , dass man im Zielmodus beim Wanne drehen nicht die Tarn+die Binoaktivierung verliert .

Der UDES 03 ist also nicht ganz so schlecht wie der 7er , aber nicht weit davon entfernt : 
Unter Spasspanzer verstehe ich was anderes .

Heute gibt es für jeden Sieg unter den ersten 10 doppelte XP , das hilft natürlich etwas weiter .


----------



## Parabellum08 (8. Januar 2017)

Grosse Kanone erforscht und schon einige Gefechte gemacht . Nettes Teil mit seinen 288 Pen + Schaden macht es auch ganz gut .

Da dieses Wochenende rabattierte Module zu erwerben sind hab ich mir schon mal 2 mittlere Ansetzer und eine mittlere Lüftung gekauft (Für den 9erschon mit) . Leider übersehen , das die Zuladung des 8ers den Ansetzer ohne Kettenupgrade nicht schafft . Macht aber nichts , da ich das Teil nach dem Wochenende ohne Verlust wieder verkaufen kann .

Das MM war mir hold und ich konnte öfters in den Genuss der 2fach Erfahrung kommen .
Dadurch hab ich schon fast 40000XP reingefahren .
Wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe , schaffe ich es bis späten Montag die fehlenden 120000XP zu erspielen und den 9er zu kaufen .
Man kennt aber WGs MM , wenn du denkst es läuft , gibts die grobe Kelle .


----------



## Parabellum08 (10. Januar 2017)

Tataaa ! 
Die grobe Kelle hat wie befürchtet zugeschlagen  .
Nennt mich Maulwurftöter und Kettenzieher . Hochsterben par Excellance .
Zum 8er hab ich alles gesagt , er wird nicht besser .

Bei Sieg war das Match so schnell dass ich keinen Schaden machen konnte , bei Schadenoutput ging es natürlich verloren .
Somit war nix mit 9er erforschen + kaufen .

Ca. 26000XP fehlen noch zum Strv 103-0 . Die werd ich wohl heute zusammenbekommen , während mein letzter Premtag ausläuft.
4500000 Silber auf dem Konto , aber jetzt wirds halt teuer wenn man ein Spiel richtig versemmelt . 

Die Freien ErfahrungsXP werde ich für die Ketten nutzen . Motor + Funke bleiben Stock , da Wendegeschwindigkeit + Funkreichweite akzeptabel sind .
Damit brauch ich dann insgesamt noch 331000XP zum 10er . Habe also erst gut über die Hälfte geschafft mit ca. 600 Battles und Premium ist abgelaufen .
Wenn ich das so hochrechne werde ich wohl auf 1500 Spiele kommen .

Na ja , bei WoWP kann ich noch etwas einsteiger Gold abgreifen , damit werden es noch 2 Premtage zusätzlich werden .
Lassen wir uns überraschen .


----------



## O815Gamer (10. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung der schwedischen TDs 

Tier 2-7 habe ich per FreeXP übersprungen (und natürlich gekauft und gewinnbringend verkauft )
Den Tier 8 werde ich wohl irgendwann ausbauen und dann im Bollwerk durchgrinden, da gehen auch die Siege schnell. Zuerst ist da aber noch Crewtraining angesagt.

Ansonsten wünsche ich noch viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Parabellum08 (11. Januar 2017)

@ 0815Gamer
Gute Entscheidung . Es kann natürlich sein , dass sich der 8er mit 2. Kette und 2. Motor nicht ganz so zäh drehen lässt .

Zur Info den 6er+8er hab ich mit ner 1450 win 8 gefahren und durch die 2-3 Reihe spielweise mit 39% bzw. 47% Überlebte Gefechte abgeschlossen , wobei die Tanks nicht voll ausgebaut waren .
Trotzdem ist ein turmloser Td  ohne nenneswerten horizontalen Richtwinkel im jetzigen Metagame obsolet , nach meiner Meinung .

Strv 103-0 erforscht und ca. 20 Gefechte gemacht . Spielweise ist genau wie beim 8er .
Der 9er dreht sich bedeutend schneller , ist dafür aber nicht ganz so flink .
Von der Fahrweise ähnelt der 8er dem SkodaT25 , während der 9er mit dem Centurion1 zu vergleichen ist .
Die Ketten hab ich schon beim Strv 103-0 über FreeXP erforscht , da ich sie brauche um die Module + grosse Kanone einzubauen .

Funkgerät + Motor spar ich mir wieder .
Das erstaunliche am 9er ist : Der erzeugt heftigts Abpraller + die Kette frisst auch ganz gut .
1. Spiel 1580 Schaden abgewehrt durch Panzerung . Höchste bis jetzt 3800 abgeprallt .
Ist mir so nicht aufgefallen wenn ich das Teil als Gegner hatte .

Man darf auch nicht vergessen , dass die Schweden TDs überdurchschnittliche Tarnwerte haben (die brauchen sie auch) .
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich entschieden auf den schon gekauften Ansetzer zu verzichten und Binos + Tarnnetz mit Lüftung zu verwenden .
Das macht auch nichts , da man oft nach einem Schuss aufgeht und man in den Reisemodus gehen muss , um die Position zu wechseln . Zusätzlich ist der 9er auch "etwas" schneller + einiges beweglicher beim Fahren im Zielmodus .


----------



## DarkMo (11. Januar 2017)

Weil ich es immer wieder les (nich nur hier): WN8! nicht Win! Das is doch kein Windows oders fürs siegen verantwortlich ^^


----------



## O815Gamer (12. Januar 2017)

Manche verwechseln auch Siegrate mit Siegchance im Gefecht, aber so lange jeder weiß was gemeint ist... who cares?


----------



## Parabellum08 (14. Januar 2017)

Heidewitzka !
Vorgestern ne gute Session gehabt und mit ca . 26 Gefechten NUR 50000 Miese gemacht .

Gestern wollte mein Richtschütze mal wieder alle Maulwürfe+Vögel vernichten , da wurden es mit 38 Battles gar 150000 Miese .
Von der entsprechend schlechten XP-Ausbeute gar nicht zu reden . Da macht man sich schon Sorgen ob das Silber reicht .

Glücklicherweise hab ich noch einige 4er-Kisten  Aufträge erledigt und in 2 Wandlungen die noch fehlenden Dekoteile bekommen .
Damit ist der 10er Schwede auch reduziert und mit den eingesparten 2Mio. sollte ich keine Silbersorgen mehr haben .


----------



## Parabellum08 (17. Januar 2017)

Grosse Kanone vom 9er erforscht , das Silber kann man sich aber sparen , da die bessere Penetration sich nicht wirklich positiv auswirkt .
Wenn RNG sagt "Du kommst nicht durch" , dann kommst du nicht durch , egal welchen Durchschlag man hat .

Mittlerweile nagelt mich MM+RNG so stark , dass ich von anfänglich 590 DurchschnittsXP (nach ca 50 Battles) , 
auf 480 DurchschnittsXP (120 Gefechte) runterknallte . Der Panzer kann , wie alle Schweden TDs , kein Spiel tragen .
Gestern enorme Schwierigkeiten gehabt , als letzter Überlebender 2 gegnerische Artys rauszunehmen .
Er ist als Top Tier genau so wertvoll wie ne Top Tier Arty = überflüssig .

Da wundert es nicht , dass sie Belohnungen raushauen , damit man die Teile überhaupt erforscht+spielt .

Die Dinger machen einfach keinen Spass .
Und ich brauch noch 230000XP  . AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

Auf meinem Haupacc. werde ich mir dieses Drama jedenfalls nicht antun .
Da wird höchstens mal der Emil erforscht , aber bis ich da bin , haben sie den wahrscheinlich wieder generft .
So ist es mir jedenfalls mit demKV1s+der Hellcat ergangen .


----------



## Parabellum08 (23. Januar 2017)

Da ich mir ne fette Erkältung zugezogen hatte , konnte/wollte ich nicht soviel zocken wie erforderlich und brauche jetzt noch 
140000XP bis zum 10er .
Habe jetzt 300 Gefechte auf dem 9er .
Dank WoWP kann ich mir jetzt noch einen 2. Tag Premium kaufen . Zusätzlich zu den 3 grossen XP-Boostern(100%) a 4 Std. habe ich noch 5 Boosterpakete (50%) a 1 Std. erspielt .
Damit sollte ich bis zum Wochenende den 10er erspielt haben .

Ha , gestern ein echtes Botprogramm gesehen : 1500 Gefechte in 7 Tagen , spielte im M103 die amerikanische Heavy Linie hoch .
Da macht es sich jemand einfach .


----------



## Parabellum08 (25. Januar 2017)

Gestern einen Premium Tag gekauft und den 4Std. Booster aktiviert .
Hab jetzt etwas über 1000 Gefechte und brauch noch ca. 80000XP .
Also noch 2 mal die 4Std Booster mit PremAcc. und ich bin fertig .


----------



## Parabellum08 (26. Januar 2017)

Heut Nachmittag nochmal 4Std gemacht . Jetzt sind es nur noch 38000XP die fehlen .
Habe grad meinen Hauptaccount gespielt und eine Nachricht / Angebot von WG erhalten :
Ich sollte doch einmal die Schweden fahren , dann gäbe es 100 Spezialaufträge und einen einmaligen Rabatt von 58% auf 180 Premiumtage (19,99Euro) . 
Scheint personalisiert zu sein , da ich den Rabatt nur sehen/kaufen könnte , wenn ich über WG-Startseite angemeldet war . 
Auf meinem 2. Account habe ich keine solche Nachricht/Angebot bekommen . Liegt wohl tatsächlich daran , dass ich bis jetzt noch keinen Schweden auf dem Hauptacc. gekauft/gefahren bin . Nannte sich irgendwas mit "Hamsterrad entkommen" .

Das Angebot für 19,99 ist eigentlich wirklich gut , wenn man denn bereit wäre überhaupt noch Echtgeld zu investieren .
Bin ich aber nicht !

Das Spiel wird seit 2 Jahren immer mehr verschlechtert/unbalancierter . 
Die Community Ratschläge werden dezent ignoriert und genau das Gegenteil gemacht  .

Und bei jeder Patch/Supertest-ankündigung der sogenannten Verbesserungen kräuseln sich mir immer mehr die Fussnägel hoch , so das ich keinen Sinn darin sehe , diese Entwicklung auch noch mit Bargeld zu belohnen .


----------



## Parabellum08 (26. Januar 2017)

Mission beendet !
Sogar noch 1Std Booster übrig aber das MM+RNG haben mich dermaßen 
genatzt , dass ich noch weniger Spass als sonst hatte (also unterirdisch hochgestorben) .
Rest noch schnell mit freier Erfahrung aufgefüllt , sonst hätte ich mich aus dem Fenster gestürzt .
Wohne aber im Paterre , also nicht wirklich zielführend . 

Ein Gefecht mit dem 10er gemacht , ist etwas agiler + gefühlt wendiger als der 9er .
Soll jetzt auch reichen mit dem 2. Acc .
Abgeschlossen mit :
                                                Etwas unter 1100 Gefechte .
                                                Knappe 1300 WN8 .
                                                Fast 51,9 Siegrate .

Der Belohnungspanzer ist auch schon in der Garage meines Hauptaccounts . 

Das wars also .
Hoffe es war nicht zu langweilig , mein Geschreibsel zu lesen .


----------



## O815Gamer (31. Januar 2017)

Mit 1100 Gefechten hast du ja deine eigenen Erwartungen unterschritten. Glückwunsch dazu und natürlich zum super tollen T95E2


----------



## __R4MP4GE (12. Mai 2017)

Ich hol den mal wieder hoch, da ich auch grade an mehreren Stellen versuche rauszufinden, wie man am besten auf nen 10er kommt... Russen sind in Arbeit, da bin ich jetzt beim KV-1S dran, die Amis laufen, grade den T67 am Wickel (schon auf Elite-Status), Engländer auch am Start und die Chinesen auch auf T5.. dann noch ein paar Premium Panzer, für die Credits.. Möchte gern auf den Leopard hoch kommen bzw. bei den Engländern auf den AX, bei den Russen solls die IS7 sein. Denke das wird am "einfachsten"...


----------

